# Isshinryu - Impressions from my first class



## Makalakumu (Oct 19, 2008)

I found a very good isshinryu instructor out here on Oahu.  He is a second generation student (godan) from Shimabuku sensei and is very knowledgeable.  His process for taking on new students is very convoluted.  He puts his name out there and waits until someone contacts him.  Then he interviews them in person and explains isshinryu and tries to figure out what the student's intentions are.  Then he invites you over to his personal dojang for an introductory lesson.  I went through this whole process.  I don't know if its a common process for isshinryu, but that's not the point of this post.

My introductory lesson and impressions.

Isshinryu has a curious way of punching.  I'm not sure if it really is more powerful in how they form their fist (they use a thumb on top structure), but I know the body mechanics are sound.  The art ties the arm movement and the fist to what is happening with the feet and that really expresses a lot of power.

Another thing that I learned is the isshinryu way of blocking.  They change the structure of their blocks so that instead of chopping down, or over, or up with a single bone in your arm, they use both bones and take the impact on the muscle.  It's a good way of blocking and I've often thought why we didn't do that in TSD.  

Lastly, we talked about the megami and how it was created and how that relates to the art in general.  

Isshinryu seems like an interesting art.  I'm going to train in it when I can afford it.  This instructor is charging 120 dollars a month and that's too expensive for me right now.  In a few months, this will change.  I don't have much else to say on this, I was hoping that some other isshinryuka could chime in and add their comments.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 19, 2008)

This was my first art, and I enjoyed it! It's certainly different.


----------

